# Spanair - Madrid to Malaga questions



## JackieD (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh boy, my head is in a whirlwind!  I booked flights for myself and my two daughters (9, 13) for April.  My mom is a native of Seville.  I need to fly from Madrid to Malaga where I'll get a timeshare and use it for 4 nights only.  

Here's my questions:  if my flight arrives in Madrid at 7:15 am, how much time should I allow for my flight to Malaga.  There's an 8:55am flight and a 1:25pm flight.  I know I have to get our suitcases and go through security and recheck them.  I'm sure I should book the 1:25 flight but hate waiting around so long since we'll be exhausted.  Also, any insight on Spanair.  I flew Iberia 5 yrs ago and it was a nightmare.  Is that what I should expect and HOPE for the best?  My Spanish is almost non exsistent so that adds another twist.  Any other ideas are appreciated.  

The AVE train from Mad to Seville was $385 and I that's next month  rates (I can't access schedules/prices for April).  Also, I unknowingly scheduled this trip during the Fair in Seville so hotels and transportation there is outrageous. I have a place to stay the following week in Seville so that won't be an issue.

I am feeling a bit crzy about this trip already!  :hysterical:

thank you!


----------



## Keitht (Jan 21, 2010)

1 hour 40 minutes between flights is far too short a time to be confident of catching the outgoing flight.  It doesn't allow any margin for flight delays, baggage delays, security delays.  For me it simply isn't worth the risk.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 21, 2010)

*spanair-not my choice*

You may recall: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/2591528/Madrid-air-crash-Spanair-profile.html

If you have never been to the airport in Madrid, you will find it is VERY large and sometimes difficult to get around in.  I'd leave plenty of time.


----------



## JackieD (Jan 21, 2010)

Jimster said:


> You may recall: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/2591528/Madrid-air-crash-Spanair-profile.html
> 
> If you have never been to the airport in Madrid, you will find it is VERY large and sometimes difficult to get around in.  I'd leave plenty of time.



well, that's some good news in the article  .  I don't know which is the best of the worst airline. The thought of leaving the airport and taking a taxi to the train station sounds even worse. I have been to the Madrid airport and even with a Spanish mother, it was very difficult and she'll be meeting me in Malaga.  I KNEW that the short timing was just too close darn it all.  Next plan....


----------



## chriskre (Jan 22, 2010)

These days with all the delays I'd stick with the 1pm flight.  

I just did this trip last month and the Madrid airport is humongous.

You have to take elevators and go down and up many street levels and then take some pretty long train rides to get between the International and the National terminals and they don't even post the gates until about 1 hour before departure so you might have to walk very long concourses.

I'd be very nervous with only 2 hours to spare.

You also have to go thru security clearance twice.

I flew on AA and Iberia but I'm sure it's the same with Spanair.

I used the free time to have some jamon serrano and queso.

I must say that this is one of the nicest airports I have ever been to in the world, and I travel alot.  Now if they could just get the Spaniards to stop smoking it would be even better.  :ignore:


----------



## JackieD (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.  You're all right, I knew it (just in denial).  Since it looks like all the airlines fly out around 1:25, I'll have to pick the 'right' one. When I flew Iberia they didn't have our reservation and we had to wait, wait, wait and they would never confirm any flight until 20 minutes before it left.  The three of us were split up all over a plane (my daughter being 11 at the time) which left 7 hrs after our original flight was supposed to go.

 I do remember it being a huge airport and I had to schlepp my luggage from one end to the other.  I travelled with my mom and daughter and we all WAY over packed.  I learned a huge lesson with that!  I am going to try to streamline my packing this time.  It's hard with my two other daughters going but we can wash clothes during the two weeks.

Thanks again.  I'm sure I'll be posting more questions to this board


----------



## jerseyfinn (Jan 24, 2010)

JackieD said:


> . . . Here's my questions:  if my flight arrives in Madrid at 7:15 am, how much time should I allow for my flight to Malaga.  There's an 8:55am flight and a 1:25pm flight.  I know I have to get our suitcases and go through security and recheck them.



Jackie,

I agree with folks who warn about close connection times but I would not necessarily rule out the earlier flight until you give a little more info.  We fly PHL-MAD-AGP a couple of times a year and we've done both these same close connect times and gone with later flights. When connecting out of MAD, it really comes down to *which airline *you are flying on as they arrive at different terminals and *this* becomes a huge determining factor in which connecting flight to book.

Spanair is a Star Alliance (*A ) partner airline. So if you are arriving in MAD via US Air ( or a United codeshare which means you fly US metal ), you will arrive at  T1 terminal and need only proceed to the adjacent T2 terminal where Spanair (JK) operates from. So if you are booked MAD-AGP on a **A arriving airline*, you will be able to check your luggage straight from America to AGP without rechecking bags in MAD -- you can reclaim your bags in AGP at a special customs arrival belt located within the regular baggage reclaim area.  

Of course the real concern with any connecting flight is that your USA-arriving flight functions on schedule or close to it so that you arrive in MAD with enough time to clear passport control and scurry to the T2 terminal *inside of security*. And note that I am only talking about *A TA flights arriving at the *T1 terminal*. If your trans-Atlantic flight arrives at T1 on a non *A partner airline or at T4 terminal or at T4 south terminal, you *definitely* need to take the later flight as you need at least a 90 minute connection time to make this transition as the T4 terminals are a couple of miles away from the T1/2 complex of terminals.

So if you're flying a *A partner who arrives at T1 terminal, you've got a decent shot at the early JK flight provided your TA arrives close to on-time & you checked your bags to AGP. If a *A flight arrives a bit late, they would automatically rebook you on the next JK flight ( at no cost ). Likewise, if you have a close connect and you make the early flight, but your bags do not, JK is responsible for delivering your bags to you ( we've had this happen and the bags arrive that evening ). Just be sure to pack a few things in your carry-on in this event.

Now I'm not telling you to definitely do this, but consider how comfortable/uncomfortable you are with this sort of itinerary *if* it is a possibility.  Otherwise, if you're arriving MAD via a non *A airline, you're definitely better taking the later flight for peace of mind. My wife and I travel in July, and for this flight, we always take the later flight because summer thunderstorms can disrupt the entire east coast and we prefer peace of mind to close connection times. But we've flown in the fall or winter and we make the close connect flights ( with a mild bit of worry, but also knowledge that if all else fails, we rebooked for the later flight ).

Have a nice trip. Spain is a fantastic destination indeed.

Barry


----------



## JackieD (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Barry,
thanks for the additional insight.  I think I understand but let me tell you a little more and you can set me straight  

I will fly DEN-IAD-MAD via United (Aer Lingus operated) to arrive (on a Wed.- April) +/- 7:15 am

I am still considering Spanair since the info I am reading is a couple of years old and I'm confused  .  The only other options are Air Europa --same quality issues or Iberia who is $192pp for tickets.  

Both Spanair (who is a Star Alliance airline) and Air Europa have the exact same flight times (8:55 & 1:25)

So IF I went Spanair, you're saying that I wouldn't have to do customs in Madrid but in Malaga instead?

Maybe I should be considering renting a car one-way to Malaga?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## chriskre (Jan 24, 2010)

Jackie,
Just a word of caution.  Iberia cancelled their flight and rebooked everyone on our AA flight which went packed to the gills.  I guess it wasn't a full plane so what was going to be a comfortable flight turned into a circus with lots of standby passengers nervously circling the gate.  

I guess it is a matter of economics why they are doing this so if for some reason they do this to your flight you might need that layover time to catch up in case of a bumping scenario.   

Hopefully nothing like that will happen but I saw alot of unhappy campers when we left.


----------

